# Not sure whether I should leave



## Lee (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey. If a mod thinks this would be better in another sub-forum, please move it.

Ok, first things first. I'm 16. I'd like to think I'm both educated and intelligent.
My home life is good, my family have no issues, we're not wealthy but we get by. I couldn't have asked for better parents. Thing is, I am depressed. I have anxiety, which ruins my home life, and the staleness of my life depresses me, a lot of other topics as well which I'd rather not delve into (No, it's not because my mum made me do the dishes last Thursday). I see no reason to get up in the morning, when today will be just like yesterday, as will tomorrow. I've always hated being a slave to routine, and I think time, just drifting, could really be beneficial, in both the good and bad times.

I'm contemplating packing a bag and going. someone I know is tramping come summer time, and I have asked if I can tag along, although I'm yet to get a reply.

What do you guys think of my situation? Also, If you could link me to ANYTHING that would help educate me on the ways of the drifter, any tips, things to buy etc, I'd greatly appreciation it.


----------



## Lee (Aug 25, 2012)

I should add. What are your/most peoples views on underage travellers?

Cheers.


----------



## Earth (Aug 25, 2012)

wow, so you are down under.... that explains your summer coming during our winter.
i know nothing regarding the legal issues of underage travelers outside of the states here, so thats your call...
as far as drifting being benificial, i assume you mean simply wasting time.
thats what summer vacation was from from school back when i was growing up in the 1970s....
keep in mind though that at somepoint in time, youre going to have to do something whether you like it or not, and if you actually survive long enough, you may come to a crossroads where youll wonder if the choices you made were right, meaning when you were young...
i know for a long time i cursed myself for throwing away my twenties by working nonstop in a factory, because you dont get those years back, but now im glad i did, because now im coasting, im just kicking back and enjoying everything life has to offer as ive finally made it.
interesting how you suffer the same as the young folks here..... we never really knew about such things when i was growing up like depression, or any of that stuff, maybe because we were too busy being kids outside....
i wish i had some solid advice for you, but i dont as i was never really into traveling when i was your age, exploring the nyc subway system kept me occupied enough.
but know that being out there is not for everyone, just like being in a fixed location is not for everyone either.
if you choose to hit the road, you may find that nothing really changes, that people are pretty much the same. some will be good, some not....
seems like youve got a good homelife.
i would not be in too much of a hurry to throw that away.....
what i would do though is spend as little time as possible on line, and as much time as possible outside just checking out where you are at with no distractions.
one thing ive learned is the computer has most certainly brought society down to a new low..... as it robs you of being you.
if you are not sure about leaving, dont.....
you can always go another time, when you know you are ready.


----------



## Earth (Aug 25, 2012)

hey, i just flashed on this... since your parents seem cool, talk it over with them.
im serious about that too!!
and make sure they know exactly how you feel.
nobody should ever go through life feeling sad or blue.......


----------



## TheTroubledTrubador (Aug 25, 2012)

> i know nothing regarding the legal issues of underage travelers outside of the states here, so thats your call...


 Agreed on this one.. i too was at a point like this, but you have to understand that traveling is not always this grand adventure, when i hitch around the country for a while, it was miserable sometimes, if not most of the time, BUT the good times were some of the best in my life, if not the best. Think it through very much, and remember there are consequences that are unforeseen to actions like this.


----------



## Keith2 (Aug 25, 2012)

If you do decide to leave remember to stay in touch with your parents so they know you are safe but you may want to wait until you get at least a high school degree or maybe even college degree before you start squatting. If you do decide you want to do some squatting do research on how to do it and the laws of the land and so on.



Lee said:


> Hey. If a mod thinks this would be better in another sub-forum, please move it.
> 
> Ok, first things first. I'm 16. I'd like to think I'm both educated and intelligent.
> My home life is good, my family have no issues, we're not wealthy but we get by. I couldn't have asked for better parents. Thing is, I am depressed. I have anxiety, which ruins my home life, and the staleness of my life depresses me, a lot of other topics as well which I'd rather not delve into (No, it's not because my mum made me do the dishes last Thursday). I see no reason to get up in the morning, when today will be just like yesterday, as will tomorrow. I've always hated being a slave to routine, and I think time, just drifting, could really be beneficial, in both the good and bad times.
> ...


----------



## scatwomb (Aug 25, 2012)

For real, talk to your parents. Maybe they'll send you to summer camp or something.


----------



## wokofshame (Aug 25, 2012)

Go for it


----------



## wildwerden (Aug 27, 2012)

I personally went on the road for very similar reasons as yours. i suffer depression and anxiety. One big thing you need to ensure before you go on the road is this: can you take care of yourself, emotionally? Or do you depend on others to help you out? You are going to find yourself very, very lonely on the road sometimes and you really need to be able to take care of yrself during those moments especially. It's not glamourous but it sure as hell is fun being on the road. Most of the time you will be constantly busy, wondering where yr going next, where to find food, where to sleep, where to take a piss and whatnot. That will keep you occupied and distracted but that's not going to stop the depression from getting to you. Sadness creeps up on us at the strangest times, it's quite sneaky. i'd say have a goal - a festival of some sorts and go for it. see if you like it or not, if you can manage it or not. good luck! xx


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2012)

wildwerden said:


> I personally went on the road for very similar reasons as yours. i suffer depression and anxiety. One big thing you need to ensure before you go on the road is this: can you take care of yourself, emotionally? Or do you depend on others to help you out? You are going to find yourself very, very lonely on the road sometimes and you really need to be able to take care of yrself during those moments especially. It's not glamourous but it sure as hell is fun being on the road. Most of the time you will be constantly busy, wondering where yr going next, where to find food, where to sleep, where to take a piss and whatnot. That will keep you occupied and distracted but that's not going to stop the depression from getting to you. Sadness creeps up on us at the strangest times, it's quite sneaky. i'd say have a goal - a festival of some sorts and go for it. see if you like it or not, if you can manage it or not. good luck! xx


 
Cheers man. What age were you when you went on the road? And yes, or at least I'd like to think so. Anxiety paired with depression (Oh, what a great combo!) means that I'm usually the one to sort out my own head. Well, I may be going with a road buddy, more than likely, even living in an occupied house I feel lonely every day, or every time something comes up and reminds me of my anxiety, I get that feeling. I think I'll be good.

Thanks!


----------



## wildwerden (Aug 27, 2012)

I was 18 and am 18. I've only been on the road for a month baha. It's easier to be lonely when yr deaf too. Having a road dog to teach you the ropes is grand. 

Have an emergency back-up plan in case things go drastically wrong (emotional-wise) like call someone close to you or something idk. Just don't let yrself get to the best of you.


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2012)

wildwerden said:


> I was 18 and am 18. I've only been on the road for a month baha. It's easier to be lonely when yr deaf too. Having a road dog to teach you the ropes is grand.
> 
> Have an emergency back-up plan in case things go drastically wrong (emotional-wise) like call someone close to you or something idk. Just don't let yrself get to the best of you.


 
Haha, ahk sweet. Yeah, I'm planning on getting a pre-paid mobile for contacting people. Cheers man.


----------



## adventurekid (Aug 17, 2017)

Hey. Nice to come across this. I'm 17 I'm in the same boat as you (for the most part)

....dont talk to your parents about it, I promise you it won't go well. When my mom found out about what I was doing, it was terrible. She just shit on me and told me I wasn't allowed to go (even though I won't leave until I'm 18). 

Do keep the vision in mind. Your parents will probably be pissed and disown you before you get back, but honestly who cares. 

For now, get a PT job and save all of your money. At least graduate High school and make some plan of going to college. While you are waiting, get your pack together, do lots of research. Spend a lot of time planning how your going to manage money and all of that. Lastly, find yourself some buds to go with. 

Best of luck. If you ever want to talk, just send a message


----------



## rooster831 (Aug 27, 2017)

Lee said:


> I should add. What are your/most peoples views on underage travellers?
> 
> Cheers.



Underage travelers . . .

If you're a girl I ain't fuckin ya

If ya never rode before I ain't teachin ya

If ya never traveled before ya not comin with

I try to stay away from them their usually sophomoric and careless but adults can be too

Wait till ya 18 or get a fake name that will run and whatever ya do call your fuckin parents


----------



## Hobo Mud (Sep 15, 2017)

I would suggest giving it a little more time before you decide to head out at your age. I am not suggesting that your not capable of this grand adventure your so desperately searching for but I would suggest you wait to your at least 18.

I know this is not the answer your searching for but at your age emotions come and go and so do ideas of grand adventure. You obviously appear to seem some what intelligent and a descent person.

Even if you feel your unable to express your feelings and concerns with your parent's hopefully you will be able to find someone on here you can relate to. Time has a way of working thing's like this out.

Traveling with someone under age is something I personally would not do. I meet runaways often on the rails however I do not travel with them. I do give advice and encouragement to the kids I do encounter.

Just understand that train hopping is not always glamorous and its takes a lot of trial and era. Anyone can hop a train or travel however not everyone can endure the demands and situations a nomadic life style brings.

Sometimes the grass isn't always greener on the other side. I do wish you nothing but the best in your adventure and I certainly hope you stay safe and if you do decide to depart on your new adventure I hope you travel with someone with patients and someone that will not lead you deep into the rabbit hole.

Give it some time friend. That's my advice. You have your entire life ahead of you. Safe travels friend.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 16, 2017)

This is a really freaking old thread.


----------



## Coywolf (Sep 16, 2017)

Ya man, this kids got to be of age by now. Wonder what happened to 'em?


----------



## Odin (Sep 16, 2017)

Gaucho Deluxe said:


> This is a really freaking old thread.



thread necromancy is useful and amusing but yea reading a time stamp is not genius... than again fuck post post


----------

